# Large blood clot in lochia



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,

I wondered if you might be able to help me.

I delivered my second child ten days ago naturally. There were no complications and both me and the baby were fine apart from a small second degree tear.

The lochia I have been experiencing has tailed off slightly since the birth but I am still passing red blood and having to change my pads regularly (this isn't concerning me too much as I bled for about five weeks with my first child).
However this evening I went to the loo and a large blood clot (slightly bigger than a 50p piece) came away. I've not passed a clot of this size before - only several small ones.

I don't have any other symptoms that they say you should look out for ie. fever/chills, excessive bleeding, sharp tummy pains and I know that if these size clots keep appearing then I need to see my midwife/GP but should I be worried anyway? Is it usual to pass a clot of this size?

Many thanks for your help in advance.

Regards,
Pocket Rocket


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Pocket. 

Is your lochia normal following the clot? 

We would say anything smaller than 50p is not concerning. As yours in only slightly bigger if your lochia is normal now then don't be worried. If it is heavier then contact your gp or midwife. 

Kaz xcx


----------



## PocketRocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Kaz,

Thanks for your reply.

I've been keeping a close eye on things and if anything the blood flow has eased slightly although I have been taking it really easy.

Is it best to keep an eye on the amount of blood loss now?

Many thanks.


----------

